# yacon syrup for weight lose hype or truth ?



## fatburners (Dec 16, 2013)

I hear it a lot about yacon syrup that can help you lose weight ,it was on dr oz show .Here is the complete video from dr oz show Yacon Syrup recommended by dr oz . What is your experience does it really help you lose weight did anyone try it and have some result . i know there are not magic in weight lose need diet and exercise but just qurious .


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've never heard of it, but it's got one strike against it already.... Dr. Oz.


----------

